# Question about the catalytic converter



## GTO-QATAR (Sep 7, 2008)

hay every body i have an 05 GTO and i wounder if i took off the catalytic converter or not and what will happen?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your car will sound alot better. If I remember right, my check engine light turns on because the O3 sensors don't read correctly. You can get it tuned and will fix the problem.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your rear o2 sensors will trigger a CEL, your exhaust will smell bad, and you might gain about 5-10hp. You have to have your rear o2 sensors turned off or buy o2 simulators.


----------

